# "Export to Smugmug" plugin gone....



## billg71 (Apr 17, 2008)

Installed the 1.4.1 update and now my Export to Smugmug plugin has disappeared from the Export dialog.

It's still in the Settings/Modules folder, any ideas on how I can get it back?

TIA,


----------



## DonRicklin (Apr 17, 2008)

You probably have to update to the latest. I use this plugin all the time. The latest is smugmug-2''8'411.4'. available from Jeffrey Friedl's site.

Don


----------



## billg71 (Apr 19, 2008)

Thanks, Don! Updated and working again! :cheesy:


----------

